# I'm not fluent in Spanish...



## Blehh.

Hi everybody. =) I'm a native English speaker who wants to translate this particular phrase:
"I'm not fluent in Spanish, but I can read it and write it pretty well."

So far, I've got this: "No domino en español, pero puedo leer lo y escribir lo así."

I have a strange feeling that's not exactly correct. Help me?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

I'm not fluent in Spanish, but I can read it and write it pretty well.
*Mi español no es muy fluído, pero puedo leerlo y escribirlo muy bien.*

Greetings,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## KateNicole

No creo que "fluido" sea correcto, aunque se entiende.
Diria "No lo domino del todo, pero puedo leerlo y escribirlo bastante bien."


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

*Fluído* is commonly used in this context within Spanish speakers.

Greetings,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## lily8

My try: 

No tengo perfecto dominio del idioma español, pero puedo leerlo y escribirlo bastante bien.


----------



## KateNicole

I don't mean to say that the expression is totally wrong, but if you look at the definition of fluido in Spanish, it doesn't exactly work the same way as "fluent".  I agree that it's common.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi, you're right, I was wrong, it isn't *fluído* but *fluido*... And this is what the Dictionary of the Real Academia Española says about fluido:

*2. adj. Dicho del lenguaje o el estilo: Corriente y fácil.*

So, I still think it works pretty well. Greetings,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Akialuz

fluido sounds like Spanglish.  I know it is accepted but other _ugly words_ (like sándwich) are accepted as well.  I still like "no domino..."  and emparedado.  ;o)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

I agree that "_*no domino*_" is totally correct too, but "*fluido*" is not Spanglish! it is not an Anglicism as well. If wrong, please correct me.

*Erasmo.*


----------



## KateNicole

I'm by no means the grammar expert, but I view fluent and fluido as false cognates.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

*Fluido* has no root on *fluent*, but on the latin word *fluidus*, as the Dictionary of the Real Academia Española says:

*fluido**, da**.*(Del lat. _fluĭdus_).*1.* adj. Se dice de las sustancias en estado líquido o gaseoso. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s. m.http://forum.wordreference.com/*2.* adj. Dicho del lenguaje o del estilo: Corriente y fácil.*3.* adj._ Econ._ Dicho de un factor económico: Fácil de manejar.*4.* m. Corriente eléctrica.*5.* m._ Biol._ Cada uno de los agentes hipotéticos que admitían algunos fisiólogos; p. ej., el *fluido* nervioso y el magnético animal.~*s elásticos.**1.* m. pl._ Fís._ Cuerpos gaseosos.

*Erasmo.*


----------



## ordequin

ERASMO_GALENO said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm not fluent in Spanish, but I can read it and write it pretty well.
> *Mi español no es muy fluído, pero puedo leerlo y escribirlo muy bien.*
> 
> Greetings,
> *Erasmo.*


Varias opciones:
-Mi castellano no es muy fluido, pero puedo escribirlo y leerlo bastante bien.
-No hablo castellano con demasiada fluided, sin embargo, puedo escribirlo y leerlo bastante bien.
-No hablo castellano muy fluidamente, y a pesar de ésto, puedo escribirlo...
-No hablo castellano *con* *soltura*, sin embargo...
CORRECCIÓN: FLUIDEZ


----------



## ordequin

Akialuz said:
			
		

> fluido sounds like Spanglish. I know it is accepted but other _ugly words_ (like sándwich) are accepted as well. I still like "no domino..." and emparedado. ;o)


I'm sorry, but "fluido" is NOT Spanglish AT ALL; is a very common word, and it can be very well referred to the meaning that is searched in this thread.
I would like to know what "no domino" means. It's the first time in my life I hear that. Does it come from italian?
Greetings.


----------



## Akialuz

OK don't kill me.  It comes from Latin.  but I still like "no domino"  ) 
but I really think that _castellano no es sinónimo de español_.


----------



## Akialuz

*dominar**.*(Del lat. _domināre_).entre otras definiciones: Conocer bien una ciencia, un arte, un idioma, etc.
~Akialuz


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

No hurt feelings Akialuz, it's just that I do feel sure about my point of view. But at last, that's exactly what it is, a matter of point or views, nobody owns the truth, right?. Hugs,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## KateNicole

Hablar un español fluido=To be able to speak Spanish easily and effortlessly, without pause, without having to try too hard to find the right word. It refers more to clear articulation than anything else, and clear articulation is something that a lot of people cannot even claim in their native language. There are NATIVE Spanish speakers that do not speak "fluidamente". "Fluído", according to its true definition (when in reference to speaking) does not refer to fluency, but the way in which one manipulates and utilizes a language he or she _already_ knows. The distinction is important.
All children, for example, have a native language, which they presumably speak fluently, but that does not make them articulate (or "fluidos").


----------



## Madness*

ordequin said:
			
		

> -No hablo castellano con demasiada fluide*z*, sin embargo, puedo escribirlo y leerlo bastante bien.


 

_Estefanía_


----------



## Akialuz

well, i say. you shold express your disagreements in the form of a poem  ;o)
no problem, after all i did not say it was Spanglish.  just sounds like it. and i learned that "fluent" and  "fluido" both come from Latin.


----------



## ordequin

Akialuz said:
			
		

> OK don't kill me. It comes from Latin. but I still like "no domino" )
> but I really think that _castellano no es sinónimo de español_.


Lo siento, Akialuz, he cometido un error:
Me explico, ví "no domino", dentro de una frase que me sonó rara y no comprendí a que se refería.
El fallo es mío. Perfectamente puede decirse:
" No domino el castellano/español"
Sólo que aquí, este "dominio", parece ir más referido al conjunto, o conocimiento global de la lengua que tengas.
O sea, que para diferenciar un conocimiento mayor del lenguaje oral, respecto del escrito, por ejemplo, creo que son más apropiadas las expresiones anteriores,
Una vez más mis disculpas, Akialuz, el café todavía no me había hecho efecto....


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

But, isn't *fluency* = *fluidez*? that's what I find in this dictionary. And so, what does *fluent* mean in that first sentence of Blehh?

*Erasmo.*


----------



## ordequin

El idioma español se llamaba antiguamente, y se sigue llamando castellano.
(Castellano= que proviene de Castilla)
Muchos utilizamos lo de "castellano", por considerarlo un término más apropiado para referirnos a nuestro idioma, sobre todo si somos españoles.
Español= de España.


----------



## ordequin

Perdonadme todos por lo de "fluided". Es la última vez que me meto al foro sin tomarme antes un café. Voy a prepararme uno ahora mismo, antes de continuar destrozando el idioma!


----------



## KateNicole

ERASMO_GALENO said:
			
		

> But, isn't *fluency* = *fluidez*? that's what I find in this dictionary. And so, what does *fluent* mean in that first sentence of Blehh?
> 
> *Erasmo.*


Note the subtle difference: 
*fluent* ['flʊ*:*ənt] _adjetivo_ 
*1* _(un discurso)_ fluido, elocuente 
*2* _(habilidad para hablar)_ *she speaks fluent French* _o_ *she is fluent in French,* domina el francés

To speak fluently basically means you understand easily and express yourself easily--but it doesn't mean that you necessarly express yourself _elocuently_.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Kate,

I don't see why "*elocuente*" is synonym of "_*fluido*_". 
*elocuente**.*(Del lat. _elŏquens, -entis_).*1.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Que habla o escribe con elocuencia.*2.* adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que tiene elocuencia.

*elocuencia**.*(Del lat. _eloquentĭa_).*1.* f. Facultad de hablar o escribir de modo eficaz para deleitar, conmover o persuadir.*2.* f. Eficacia para persuadir o conmover que tienen las palabras, los gestos o ademanes y cualquier otra acción o cosa capaz de dar a entender algo con viveza. _La elocuencia de los hechos, de las cifras._

You say that to speak fluently doesn't mean that you necessarly  express youself elocuently, but in your quote *fluent* = *elocuente*.

*Erasmo.*


----------



## KateNicole

Where did I say that fluent=elocuente? I said fluido is similar to elocuente, and _does not mean_ fluent (although it's close). Please read again 
Edit: Maybe you are talking about what I pasted from the dictionary. Notice the two different contexts.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

There:

*fluent* ['flʊ*:*ənt] _adjetivo_ 
*1* _(un discurso)_ fluido, *elocuente* 
*2* _(habilidad para hablar)_ she speaks fluent French _o_ she is fluent in French, domina el francés

And *fluido* is not similar to *elocuente*. That's why I quote the Real Academia Española.

*Erasmo.
*


----------



## Akialuz

no hay problema.  mañana sigo.  )



			
				ordequin said:
			
		

> Lo siento, Akialuz, he cometido un error:
> Me explico, ví "no domino", dentro de una frase que me sonó rara y no comprendí a que se refería.
> El fallo es mío. Perfectamente puede decirse:
> " No domino el castellano/español"
> Sólo que aquí, este "dominio", parece ir más referido al conjunto, o conocimiento global de la lengua que tengas.
> O sea, que para diferenciar un conocimiento mayor del lenguaje oral, respecto del escrito, por ejemplo, creo que son más apropiadas las expresiones anteriores,
> Una vez más mis disculpas, Akialuz, el café todavía no me había hecho efecto....


----------



## KateNicole

I'm really sorry I can't explain it better. What makes it so difficult is that both words refer to the ability to speak, just not the same type of ability. 
Fluent refers to being able to speak, and fluido refers to _how_ you speak the language you are already able to speak . . . if that makes any sense. Hopefully someone else will come along that can explain it better. Really, there is a difference.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Well, that's your opinion, and I respect it, even when I disagree.

*Erasmo.*


----------



## KateNicole

ERASMO_GALENO said:
			
		

> And *fluido* is not similar to *elocuente*. That's why I quote the Real Academia Española.
> 
> *Erasmo.*


I swear I'm not trying to make this more complicated than it has to be, but perhaps it depends on your definition of eloquent. I think that someone who can _easily_ expresses something difficult is eloquent. Fluido suggests ease, according to the RAE.


----------



## KateNicole

Also, according to the RAE, it says "fluido" refers to language and _style_, and doesn't mention ability, which again leads me to believe that it is not a true equivalent of fluent.  Fluent doesn't really have anything to do with style.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

The definition of eloquency is quoted some messages before: *"...to speak or to write in an effective way in order to delight, to touch, to persuade*". That is not the same as "*fluido*": to speak correctly and easily.

*Erasmo.*


----------



## KateNicole

Erasmo, with all due respect, I said SIMILAR. Anyway, I'm obviously not helping, so I'll leave this to someone else. You are a native speaker, and I'm sure you're capable of interpreting the word however you see fit 
At any rate, I think it's interesting to note that in the dictionary's example of "She speaks fluent French" fluido is decidedly _not_ used.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Kate,

You're right when you say that maybe someone else would give us all some light about this. I think it's perfecly normal to disagree, at last we both have done our best, and I hope all these messages will be useful for the _foreros_. Greetings,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## globitos

Soy castellano hablante, y nunca diría que tengo un castellano fluido (aunque lo tenga). Para mi, ese término se aplica a personas que no son nativas y tienen un muy buen dominio de un idioma que no es el suyo, que son capaces de expresarse y entenderlo con total normalidad. Sin embargo, sí diría de un castellano parlante que es elocuente, que utiliza su idioma con un fin y lo consigue... no sé si esto aporta mucho a la "discusión"...


----------



## ordequin

globitos said:
			
		

> Soy castellano hablante, y nunca diría que tengo un castellano fluido (aunque lo tenga). Para mi, ese término se aplica a personas que no son nativas y tienen un muy buen dominio de un idioma que no es el suyo, que son capaces de expresarse y entenderlo con total normalidad. Sin embargo, sí diría de un castellano parlante que es elocuente, que utiliza su idioma con un fin y lo consigue... no sé si esto aporta mucho a la "discusión"...


Globitos, en mi humilde opinión, un nativo puede hablar su idioma de manera fluida, o no.
Hay personas nativas que tienen enormes dificultades en cuanto a la fluidez. La elocuencia no tiene NADA que ver con ésto.
Aprovecho para mostrar mi adhesión a lo vertido por Erasmo. Lo has explicado tan bien, que yo, por mi parte, me quedo con tus aportaciones, y doy el asunto por zanjado.


----------



## Blehh.

ERASMO_GALENO said:
			
		

> But, isn't *fluency* = *fluidez*? that's what I find in this dictionary. And so, what does *fluent* mean in that first sentence of Blehh?
> 
> *Erasmo.*


There's a difference, as I've seen in these past couple of posts. o_o I didn't know.


----------



## aannaaferal

hi kate i´m spanish and fluido and fluent means the same it´s not a false cognate.


----------

